# Gallery page..



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I can not access the gallery page :? i click on "extra" at the top of the page here and then when you go to the bottom of the gallery list and click on "click here" to edit your existing account it comes up that the page cannot be displayed :?

Is it working for anyone else ?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

No not working for me either mate :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Nope - dead [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm still shut out :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, me too. I get an error message of:

%1 is not a valid Win32 application.

I've sent an email to [email protected]********.co.uk but not had a reply back yet 

Graham


----------

